# for FREE!!!



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

can i draw your betta? i will do it for free and you can have it!

ps: iam better at doing girl bettas but i can try to do boys;-)

and i will need your bettas name too

thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you can do Indigo if you want :-D but he's a boy

or if you want you could do one of my goldfish Morgan or Silver I don't have any art of them and i would really like some :roll: Silver is the yellow one.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yah i will do them all if you want


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay, thanks!!! :-D


:thankyou:


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

oh and would you like scales on him?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

it might make his face look all black thow but i can try to make them light


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

there iam done indigos


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sure! My avatar please?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

He's doing mine!!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

iam a girl LOL


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and sorry your black betta fish got a little weird lol


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

there is a link in my signiture, if you follow it... you will end up in my albums! have fun, you can choose out of ANY that you want!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

You can do mine if you would like! =)

Opal 




Angel



Marilyn


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm stalking this thread, waiting to see the artz... -taps foot- 

Hey Popcorndeer, the deer in your display pic look a lil hungry!! ;-)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL!! they are alligators and dont worry i will post some of my art for you to see and take


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> LOL!! they are alligators and dont worry i will post some of my art for you to see and take


I just cracked up laughing the first time I actually realized what they were, the picture is too small to see them clearly, but my brain slowly pieced it together! XD

I like to cruise this section of the forum to see everyone else's art styles. ^_^


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

oh ok XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I also can't wait to see some of your drawings!! 8)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i have 3 more bettas to draw then i will post them


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

so far i did

indigo
perry
silver
morgan
opal


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yay!! i'm really looking forward to seeing them :-D:-D:-D


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

there angels is done


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and marilyns done


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

You can choose a picture of one my Bettas from my albums if you like...


----------



## Buttons000 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's one of Shinji you can draw.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

YAY! Cant wait to see them! You are posting the pictures on the thread right?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess she is. Maybe you just have to wait. She is a new member and new members need to take their time. You could post them whenever you want, popcorndeer.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yah it might tack a long time but i WILL post them


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone got any more bettas? i can draw them right now!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just have 1.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you going to post any that you have done?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if you get bored, I'd love one of Lillith, please.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> if you get bored, I'd love one of Lillith, please.



Lillith is pretty


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

She said she is.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I changed my avatar. I'd like one of my black plakat from my album.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok time for drawing!!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

there both are done


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you going to post it?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

we all really want to see your drawings


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the cumputer is being fixed right now


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

If you want you can draw Scooter.....


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Avatar fish (Neptune) please and thank you!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will do them


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

so we all want to see my art well in i did a HMPK on pant!










dont worry all of yours will be on paper and look wayyyyy better


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i also made a purple crowntail male


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww that is so cute! Did you do ours yet?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yep yours are on paper and look wayyy better


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay! Cant wait to see mine! *Jumps up and Down excitedly*


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

When do we get to see them?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

maybe on monday or tuseday iam takeing pics of my new bettas so i will be able to take pics of the art


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's Monday!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Popcorn deer, please honestly answer this question.

Will we ever get this art? If so, when?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

He's busy with his fish so please give him time. Or maybe he doesn't know how to post pics.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will post some of the drawings today then


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Today? Are you sure?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a girl btw.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok so the pone broke and its what i ues to take pics with so i will have to get the drawing on here tomorow

sorry everyone


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you just making excuses or are you having really bad luck?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey popcorn, if you didn't draw them, just say so. I think everyone would understand if you were busy or something.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I would say.


----------

